

IPhone Firmware 2.0 Unlocked and Jailbroken  - JONxBLAZE
http://jbwebdev.com/blog/unlock-and-jailbreak-iphone-firmware-20/

======
johntabet
So, this version doesn't work for the 3g iphone. What's the point?

~~~
JONxBLAZE
The point is..there are many consumers out there that own 1st and 2nd gen
iPhone that are on T Mobile like myself.

